
Async data loading in React on client and server [video] - davnicwil
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwhKU1OM1DY
======
davnicwil
TL;DW: This is my recent talk at React Edinburgh about the problem of loading
data asynchronously (especially on the server) in React applications when
React itself is synchronous.

I first talk about the problem, then one way to solve it: a library called
react-frontload[0]

[0] [https://github.com/davnicwil/react-
frontload](https://github.com/davnicwil/react-frontload)

